# welchol is amazing!



## babyblue (Aug 5, 2007)

I have suffered with IBS-D. I was so miserable and embarrassed etc... I did the colonoscopy, took rifaxamin, probiotics, xanax etc.I did tons of research and came across vsl #3. I started it in Sept. 08 and had a lot of success. Just not 100% success. I was still having 4 or 5 episodes a month. I then found welchol. Saw that it was mainly for cholesterol, which is a bonus because mine is high. I saw my dr. in December and asked him to give me a prescription for welchol. He did...and that was the best day of my life, so far!







I take 2 tablets a day, usually after lunch. I started with 3 but it was too constipating. 2 tablets is the perfect dose for me. It truly is like something in my body did a complete 180'. Everything is NORMAL. I have not had 1 episode since Dec. 17. I can drink coffee, put jalapenos on my pizza, and have fallen back in love with in & out burger...animal style!!!! NO PROBLEMS!!This drug is working for me. It's also helping me with my cholesterol too! I do take other vitamins, minerals and do yoga everyday. I meditate everyday too. I don't know if I have the bile salt problem but it makes sense, and maybe that's why this drug is working. The only downside is it's VERY expensive. But I don't care!!!! I'll pay $200. for 180 pills for the rest of my life if I can feel this good and not have the cramping, the pain, the "holy S*** I need a bathroom feeling!" It's soooo worth it! I hope this was helpful and wish everyone peace.


----------



## cookjl124 (Mar 21, 2009)

hi,I just started on welchol, when i went to the docs i told them that i didnt have insurance so they said the had a ton of samples, apparently when this med is used for high cholesterol the patient has to take 6 a day, but for people like use that only need 2 or 3. she gave me 3 - 18 pill bottles of it. I feel very lucky, i didnt realize how expensive it is. I wouldnt be able to afford them.I'm a little worried about this med because I started taking it on friday, and for the past three days ive had awful heart burn, if i do not prop myself up i wake up almost ready to vomit stomach acid, not very fun. so my question for you is did you have symptoms like mine and did it go away after awhile.Thanks, Jamie


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

My Husband has been on Welchol for 3 years to keep his Cholosteral under controll. It works great for him.No side effects of any kind. He takes 6 tablets daily in the morning with breckfast.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

I take welchol. It is wonderful. It never gave me any side effects either.It is expensive, but i think I wold rather pay the price than suffer with diahariaMy dr. did give me some samples and I am still using them, but when I run out will get another perscription. Of course I do not take as many as they recommend so it lasts me longergood luck with welchol. It truly is wonderful and i thank the person on here for letting me know about it a while bck. It has been a lifesaver


----------



## mfinch74 (Feb 5, 2009)

you can take cholestyramine for the same affect as Welchol. Its generic and cheap. The only problem is that its a powder and has a yucky gritty taste. It has truly changed my life. I never thought I would be healthy again, and I feel WONDERFUL!!!! I thought the "HABBA" poster was a little nutty, but she helped me return to being a normal person, nearly overnight. I can't thank her enough for bringing up and educating about Habba Syndrome.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

I took the cholestyramine for a while. In fact, my GI dr. told me to take it after i had my colonostopy where they found a cole polyps and I had diverticulosis and of course the IBs, severa case of spastic colon. It got to the place where it ws so yucky for me to take, I switched over to Welchol and like it better as all I have to do is take a pill and not deal with that yucky grimmy taste, but it worked good


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Alli and Welchol are two very different thingsWelchol binds bile and you make new bile from the cholesterol in the blood. That is why cholesterol goes down, you can't recycle it. So it does kind of lead cholesterol out of the body by binding bile but that is different from how Alli works.Welchol and similar drugs routinely cause constipation in a high percentage of patients high fat diet or not.The bile leaves bound to the drug.Alli blocks an enzyme that you need to break down fats so you can absorb them. The fat that can't be absorbed is unbound to anything and comes out with the stool. Too much fat in the diet means too much fat in the stool and that causes diarrhea and anal leakage.


----------

